# Car Insurance



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

I have been reading conflicting information about the price of car insurance in Mexico. If I bought a new car in GDL, around how much would insurance cost and can I purchase a car with an FMT--I own a condo there. Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Insurance depends upon the value of the vehicle. Why not use a particular vehicle as an example and call a Mexican insurance agent for a quote? Ours is Carmen Garcia, in Ajijic 766-3978 or www.garciainsurancemx.com or
[email protected] who handles AIG, among others.
She might also be able to give you a difinitive answer on the FMT or FM3 question. However, if you own property here, you should definitely have an FM3 in case of the need to sell, or in case of death. There are serious tax consequences if you don't have an FM3. The only requirement would be that you be in Mexico at the same time each year for renewal, so apply with that in mind. Discuss it with the immigration agent so that you get a convenient renewal date.


----------



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank You! You have been very helpful!


----------

